# PC startups twice before booting normally



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi

I have a weird issue for some times :

When I power up my pc it startups, shut downs and then boot normally

I tried to modify some option in bios yesterday in the boot section and seemed to do the trick but not untill today

The only workaround I found was to enable windows fast startup but I don't want to use this one 

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Rob94hawk (Aug 1, 2019)

What motherboard is it and does it have a 2nd BIOS?


----------



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

Not that I know of it's a maximus hero X


----------



## racer243l (Aug 1, 2019)

If you have XMP enabled, it´ s just your board training the "tertary timings" for your RAM. 
It shouldn´t happen anymore if you don´ t cut power to your PC after shutting it down.


----------



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

Well I have XMP indeed and seems that it's still doing it, any way to fix it?

Thanks


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 1, 2019)

Asryan said:


> any way to fix it


Using Cpu-Z read what are the memory timings and mem. frequency set by XMP, then disable XMP in bios and set the same timings/frequency manually.


----------



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

So I should put that and keep the voltage and that's it, disable XMP?

I also set up vccio and vssa at 1.12 on auto it was very high


----------



## racer243l (Aug 1, 2019)

Does it really bother you that much?


----------



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

I mean that double boot issue isn't the cause of an issue or saying that something is wrong?


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2019)

Asus board do that when you mess around in the bios and something isnt exactly right/stable it will double boot.


----------



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

and is it a sign of a bigger issue or it's ok?


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2019)

Its fine. If system works fine then no worries.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Aug 1, 2019)

Asryan said:


> I mean that double boot issue isn't the cause of an issue or saying that something is wrong?


Nope. As stated already it's just your motherboard setting ram timings and rebooting. If you leave the power on to the system while it's "off" it shouldn't have to set the timings each time you power on.


----------



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

Weird it seems to do it everytime


----------



## AsRock (Aug 1, 2019)

Asryan said:


> Weird it seems to do it everytime



if it's bugging you the logical way to fix it would be when it's booted and run CPU-Z to get the timings and voltages and manually set them in the bios,  although should double check the voltages just in case they are on the high side.

So some trail and error is all needs to be done.


----------



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

Well I put back the bios to default and enter my setting almost one by one and seem that it was ERP enabled that was causing this issue. Can I let it to disable?


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2019)

Thats for standy power saving bolony stuff. Yes leave it off.






						Guide: What is EuP/ErP?
					

What is EuP/ErP? Some you of might have noticed your motherboard or power supply boasting something called EuP or ErP 2.0 LOT 6. You can ready about it



					forums.vrzone.com


----------



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

Weird, for what I sawt,  without it it boots normally , is there any explantation for it?


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2019)

Asryan said:


> Weird, for what I sawt,  without it it boots normally , is there any explantation for it?



You have a high overclock and you had enabled a powersaving feature. That is a logical answer.


----------



## Asryan (Aug 1, 2019)

My oc is not that big, 48ghz at 1.2 but maybe. Well I hope the issue is fixed anyways thanks


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 2, 2019)

On previous Asus builds, I had issues with XPM that bwent away with a bump in DRAM voltage.  In 2 instances , I wound up turning off XMP and inputting the SPD RAM settings manually and that worked.


----------



## Asryan (Aug 3, 2019)

The issue did not seemed to be DRAM related but ERP, weird


----------



## Bayern (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello did you solved your issue? I have the same issue please help thank you


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 5, 2020)

Bayern said:


> Hello did you solved your issue? I have the same issue please help thank you


Reading this thread shows disabling ERP in the Bios stops the double boot issue at least for Asus Motherboards.


----------



## Bayern (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello Thanks for the reply i have tried to disable ERP the problem is solved But I want ERP to be enable (s4+s5 ) because when ERP is disabled The computer is still has a power and the lights is on after shutting down the computer.
I want ERP enable s4+s5 because when I shutdown the computer I want the power to be completely off and no rgb lights


----------



## joan16v (Oct 11, 2021)

Replace your CMOS battery with a new one, it will boot up the right way.


----------

